# Ash is home!!!!



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I am having major problems with my phone app. 

We picture up at 2 PM and she was so happy to See us
The discharge lasted 40 minutes. Thank goodness I'm a nurse so I understood everything they were telling me. She has on a pressure dressing. We have to go back in 10 days to 14 days for a check up. They gave me two CDs disks so I guess they taped the procedures. I bought two cans of this GI canned food that they had been giving her. It's so gross and the first ingredient is animal byproduct. I couldn't give it to her knowing what was in it so I just gave her her usual Grain free high-quality food. She is settling in nicely and Missy was ecstatic to see her. They will each be in separate kennels tonight side-by-side. Obviously they can't play alone since they play too rough so it's really hard to keep them apart. I just tried to give her her liquid pain medicine and she would not cooperate. I thought I'd be smart and get her to open her mouth but for a treat and then squirt it in. I did and she spit some of it out. I called and they said I could just mix it with a bit of peanut butter next time. I will have to post more tomorrow morning as I am dead tired

She has a poo!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Way to go, Ash! Glad you are safely back home....


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Happy News! Have a good evening!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

yay! she sounds pretty feisty for all she's gone through. yup, rejecting medication, figuring out a way to spit it out. very normal. get some rest!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

You must be so happy!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

This has to have emotionally drained you, as well as physically...I know I'd be a nervous wreck and wouldn't sleep. I'm so happy for you that everything has gone well. Now you can get some sleep I hope or at least soon. Yep...peanut butter works every time for my dogs. They get so busy trying to lick it off the roof of their mouth, they don't notice the medicine. lol. Glad she's home and doing well.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

So pleased that Ash is home and doing well. I have been using her story as a timely cautionary tale to my daughter who lives with roommates and 2 adventurous kittens. Howl likes to get his teeth around pushpins on the notice board above my daughter's desk and nibbles them out of the cork! Everything has been taken down until she can get flat headed thumbtacks. Apparently the dear little beast will chomp on anything and especially likes carpet threads from the cat climber. Good job the young ladies are way too old for My Little Pony!!!!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Glad Ash is doing better. Heck of a ride you've had with her the past few days.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank goodness Ash is home. Remember the old saying There's no place like home, isn't that the truth. Lots of hugs to Ash!??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Glad to hear that Ash is back home and healthy. Don't blame you for not wanting to feed the vet's food. The vet sent me home with something similar for my cat when he was having diarrhea problems (ended up being from a brand of kibble), he wouldn't touch it and it was full of corn and byproducts so I just gave him grain free wet food.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

So glad to hear Ash is finally home!

I know exactly what you mean with the nasty food vets send home. My Border Collie got to play blood donor once and the vet sent some canned food home as a thank you token. I took one look at the ingredients and donated them to the shelter. lol Coulter got some raw chicken quarters and a slice of liver for his efforts instead. He seemed happy with that. 

Take care of yourself and gently hug little Ash for us, please. 

*happy dance*


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Such good news to wake up to. Have a steady, uneventful recovery Ash - your Mum needs some peaceful time to get over all this worry!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Fantastic news! You and Missy must be so happy! Little dogs seem to get over things very quickly and I'm sure she will be back to normal in no time! Oh I am so pleased for you.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

So glad that Ash is home!! Now hopefully you and everyone in the family can get the healing rest that is so needed!! Hugs and prayers heading your way


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

So nice that Ash is back home where she belongs. You posting Ash's story will hopefully prevent this from happening to other dogs. I know I checked for magnets, rubber bands ect.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Best outcome of a freaky, scary thing happening to a PF poodle ever!! :whoo:So glad Ash is back home where she belongs, and she and Missy are reunited. (How stressful it must have been for Missy without her there!) :dog::dog: I was on pins and needles during her ordeal, not at all certain the happy ending would come.:fear: _Thank Dwag it did!! _You must be _so_ tired out from all you've been through. Hope you have a free week end coming up to just relax. Please tell your young daughter I am very proud of her, she is a GREAT detective to have figured out where the magnet came from. And tell little Ash to be content with_ having_ a magnetic personality and not to eat any more!  She had so many people pulling for her, she really is quite heroic for making it through. Now go take a short nap if you can. (The vet may sell junkie food, but she sure did a wonderful job of patching up Ash!) :adore:


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

The food was a purina prescription food for GI issues. Grossest stuff I've EVER seen. It had no smell at all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Awww!! Welcome home Ash!!!

So pleased to hear she is back where she belongs, but phew, your vet did a good job! Take care of your little girl and give her a little scritch from all of us here


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you so much for the update. We have all been worried about Ash, I know that I keep checking for updates. Does the vet have you putting Neosporin on the incision?


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> Thank you so much for the update. We have all been worried about Ash, I know that I keep checking for updates. Does the vet have you putting Neosporin on the incision?


No. She has a pressure dressing over the incision that stays in until Friday. I will need to go see what my sheet says to do when it comes off. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Late to seeing all this news, I am happy to see that things are good. She's lucky you can provide such great nursing care.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Whew! I'm always looking at the floor for weird things they might slurp up now...soooo glad you had a great vet and that Ash is HOME! Yay! What an incredible blessing....rest now and enjoy....


----------

